# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Kimber Montana  Ascent 280AI Load Development

## Tikka7mm08

Starting on this and off the bat the chamber is tighter than the Forbes (won't chamber FL sized rounds that the Forbes has no problem with).

New Norma brass also tight with a very firm bolt close.

Set up FL and slowly sized and test chambering and now have brass comfortably fit. Upside is less powder likely required compared to the Forbes for hopefully similar results. Will try some RE26 and 162gn ELDMs ASAP.

Not sure if best to use standard or magnum primer...

----------


## hthomas

I am running standard primers in both my 280AI and have excellent consistency with RL-26 and the Hornady 162gr ELD-M. What velocity are you getting in your Forbes?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

2960 with 61gn RE.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Seems the match chamber in Kimbers is a bit tighter according to the wise people of the interweb. The bump required isn't excessive (in terms of cam-over on the press) so will see how we get on.

----------


## Benj

I am running 61 grains of rl26 with the 162 eldm Norma brass and mag primers for 2970. Have had a few issues with delayed killing inside 300 on deer with shoulder shooting not sure if anyone else has noticed this?

----------


## Stocky

> I am running 61 grains of rl26 with the 162 eldm Norma brass and mag primers for 2970. Have had a few issues with delayed killing inside 300 on deer with shoulder shooting not sure if anyone else has noticed this?


What rifle? And I'd be surprised but could be too high impact velocity.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes had exact same with ELDM, not dead on spot but dead on feet going 15-20 yards.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

24 proof barrel, 60grains rl23 and 160tmk for 3050fps cci mag primer

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That's a great speed.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> That's a great speed.


Real happy, validated to 400. I found rl23 to be faster than 26 in my Sako

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Interesting...got a ton of RE26 so will see how it goes.

----------


## dannyb

> Interesting...got a ton of RE26 so will see how it goes.


show off  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Haha... yep flush for once. Hopefully a good load will rapidly appear...(that would also be unusual).

----------


## MSL

> Haha... yep flush for once. Hopefully a good load will rapidly appear...(that would also be unusual).


It would certainly be less amusing if you stumbled straight onto the perfect load


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Haha...you will be the first to hear of that!

----------


## Stocky

If the first load doesn't shoot that RL26 must be bad.
I can dispose of it for you.

----------


## Benj

> What rifle? And I'd be surprised but could be too high impact velocity.


Yeah a mountain ascent 280ai also. Yeah thats what I thought re impact velocity. I Have subsequently worked up a 120 Barnes load that I have been using for 300 yards or less which works well.

----------


## Benj

I wasnt able to get the groups I was looking for with my mountain ascent and the 162s at mag length but it shoots them well and a 10 thou jump.

----------


## Stocky

> Yeah a mountain ascent 280ai also. Yeah that’s what I thought re impact velocity. I Have subsequently worked up a 120 Barnes load that I have been using for 300 yards or less which works well.


They should stabalise the 180 eld ms and get in the mid to high 2800s for speed. Would have more drop but a bigger projectile that holds energy longer. And would drop off a little of that upper end speed.

----------


## Stocky

> I wasn’t able to get the groups I was looking for with my mountain ascent and the 162s at mag length but it shoots them well and a 10 thou jump.


Really? I jump 162s a long way in my 7mm08 and it shoots mint.

----------


## Benj

> Really? I jump 162s a long way in my 7mm08 and it shoots mint.


Yeah they have shot well for me in the past with a jump but not in this rifle unfortunately. Not a bad idea with the 180 eldm, I also have some a tips Im going to try

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Those A-tips looks good. Keen to hear how you find them.

----------


## Stocky

> Yeah they have shot well for me in the past with a jump but not in this rifle unfortunately. Not a bad idea with the 180 eldm, I also have some a tips I’m going to try


Also interested although the bc on the 166s seemed low. Also not sure how they will go on game there's some reports the 230grain  ones are very soft.

----------


## Benj

> Also interested although the bc on the 166s seemed low. Also not sure how they will go on game there's some reports the 230grain  ones are very soft.


I have a friend who has shot quite a few animals with the 176 in a 300 Wsm and he has been impressed so far. Very accurate too. Ill write a report if I shoot anything with the 166.

----------


## Stocky

> I have a friend who has shot quite a few animals with the 176 in a 300 Wsm and he has been impressed so far. Very accurate too. I’ll write a report if I shoot anything with the 166.


Sounds good. I watched dthe video of the 135s on YouTube but didn't think they killed anywhere near as good as it was hyped up by gunwerks. But I wasn't their so don't know.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

162gn ELDMs worked up with RE26 and Fed match primers, Norma brass. Mag length.

58, 59 and 60gn loads to test pressure. No issues although the 60gn load blew out the group and the primer strike was off center. No pressure signs.

61gn group first two shots together and third off to the left. No pressure. Excellent velocity and SD so some promise. Also had the Forbes 280AI to sight in but forgot the bolt so this group was shot without much time between shots. Shot all 3 from the mag as a check and do like controlled feed.

Beforehand I also found the internal mag was binding to the action from bottoming out against the stock. So fixed that. Front action screw isn't contacting (good), but Talley front base screw is known to contact barrel threads so will remove scope to check.

I think I'll shoot the 61gn load again with same just fit in the mag COAL.


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Seventy Six

Is the primer strike off center, or is the primer off center ?  looks a bit funny

----------


## mikee

Kimbers are good guns, Mine is a plain Montana with a shortened barrel but not fussy in fact is quite accurate with almost any load I have tried
Its an all round better gun than the M700 custom thing it replaced
Good luck

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah it is odd. Not sure. Loaded 6 more up for a less rushed test. If I can get that 3rd shot in with the first 2 will be very happy.

----------


## MSL

> Yeah it is odd. Not sure. Loaded 6 more up for a less rushed test. If I can get that 3rd shot in with the first 2 will be very happy.


You shoot your deer three times?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Won't need to if I know where the shots go. The first two are consistent...

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Quite cold this morning. Velocity same as the hot weather shot in above. Got the action torqued at 45lbs rear and 50lbs front. Up 10 for rear and 5 for front but not discernible difference.

Could go up a half grain to 61.5 and see if tightens or blows out groups. May be try a shorter COAL.



Photo of the Forbes and Kimber (Forbes shot well).

----------


## mikee

what powder my montana 300WSM shot this group. Had one try at bettering it with IMR7977 powder and every target looked like shotgun
I could not say the upper and lower holes were not "me" as I was only using a 2-8 scope on 8 power


I also found Precision Hunter factory ammo shot really really well if it comes in 280AI I would try a packet

----------


## Tikka7mm08

RE26.

----------


## mikee

> RE26.


have you tried 2225?? or 2217 even

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No...I have kgs of 26 to burn and it isn't far off. 

I reckon a skim bed would be good...but will get it cerakoted first.

----------


## MSL

Get it gold plated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Nah not a copycat.

----------


## distant stalker

I reckon keep playing with charge weight looks like you are close to something good there

----------


## Seventy Six

It groups like my kimber  :Have A Nice Day:  
  I shrunk my group sizes by making sure that the front sling stud doesnt touch the front bag under recoil, and that the back of the psitol grip doesnt touch the rear bag. Also had to focus on keeping shoulder placement and pressure consistant.
  Mine would shoot 2 shot well and then the 3rd would open up the group, it was often the rifle sinking into the bags by the 3rd shot that caused it.

This may or may not be the case with yours, just something I found with mine.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That could be right with my lead bag set up. I'm using a top of scope hold and found that works well.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

61.5gn - groups not improved. Slight ejector mark but easy extraction. Magnum vs non-magnum primer. Mag primer lower sd. Not much in it.

Will try 61gn and seating depth variation.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

61.5gn group.




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## wsm junkie

I think it might be time to try a different powder.....happy to relieve you of that useless Rl26  :Thumbsup:  :ORLY:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

If you could guarantee tighter groups...! Going to shorten the front mount forward screw, look at sanding out the barrel channel.

----------


## wsm junkie

Looking at your previous groups they all seem to be more vertical than horizontal but this one at 61.5 has good vertical.....maybe doing a seating change will tighten that up more rather than altering the rifle.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

The barrel wasn't well floated so just sorted that. Trimmed the front mount screw as known to touch barrel threads. Also relapped rings as rear was not quite true. Would be nice to bed the recoil lug but not done bedding before so will park that. I'm sure a FDE cerakoted stock would take 0.5" off the groups! 

Yes I'll try 61gn see if that has the vertical flyer still - you are right @wsm junkie the 61.5gn group seemed better for that...just getting near max so will play with 61.0gn seating depths.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Interestingly factory new norma brass was often still a firmish bolt close. Stiff to lift the bolt too of course. Even once fired unsized brass could be like this. A strong cam over didn't seem to help so I tried a just touch shell holder die base FL size followed by a run through the body die. The body die just touching the shell holder and a case felt like no work was done but what a world of difference...super easy bolt closure now. @Mooseman may be something for your boy to try...

----------


## Tikka7mm08

COAL of 3.330 loads ok but groups were not great. Going to try 3.250 and even 3.200 COAL with 162gn ELDM. This will send pressure up so might back off to 60gn.

----------


## Gkp

I would be inclined to give up with that powder when getting to 120thou jump.
May be a faster burning powder? Rl22 or 23 may be

----------


## burtonator

I had almost the exact same issues getting the 162 to group and changed to the 180 eldm and got .5" groups straight away  :Have A Nice Day: 

kimber 280AI 59g RL26 180eldm 2830fps 22" barrel OAL 3.380

----------


## Stocky

> I had almost the exact same issues getting the 162 to group and changed to the 180 eldm and got .5" groups straight away 
> 
> kimber 280AI 59g RL26 180eldm 2830fps 22" barrel OAL 3.380
> 
> Attachment 164674


Deadly combo there.

----------


## Gkp

180 eldm is an awesome pill. Way more consistent killer than the 162 eldm or x

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wow that is good and is a go if no joy. I do want a mag fitting round though.

----------


## burtonator

> Wow that is good and is a go if no joy. I do want a mag fitting round though.


That fits in my mag  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I'll do a dummy up at that length and see if it fits the MA.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Trying depth test with 150gn LRABs. 





Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Barrel will be toast by the time you settle on a load


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

3.325 clean barrel. Pulled last shot right.



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

outta curiosity was the pulled shot the fastest ?

sounds like you need to load 3 more and shoot it again bud  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Hmm not sure. Didnt get better.

Very consistent speed.





Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Stocky

> Hmm not sure. Didnt get better.
> 
> Very consistent speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Whats your jump like? I found they liked around 120-150 thou jump.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I'm not sure - but the 150gn were 3.25, 3.20, 3.15 COAL so picking a good jump. Will try to 162 ELDMs and ELDXs with those jumps. Then will get bedded if no joy.

----------


## Gkp

Have you considered barrel whip? I know it is a thing with kimbers. Quite often full length bedding or taking a couple of inches off will help

----------


## mikee

I would be trying heavier projectiles myself. My Montana WSM shoots way better with heavier projectiles than the 165's

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes I think it might be something like that....looking at getting the barrel rethreaded for my A-Tec adapter. And then someone to bed the action and lug. I think the COAL results with the 150 ELDMs means I'll have a lash with the 162 ELDMs at different COALs first.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

FIL next door has a dreaded bore scope so will pop that through too.

----------


## 6x47

> Trying depth test with 150gn LRABs. 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


That's what I settled on with mine @ 3130 with plain old 2209 after trying all sorts of powders. Kills very well- last one levelled at 565yds and cartwheeled down the slope.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes I like them but going to try heavier now.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I am very surprised there isn't a wider range in speed... there should have been 30-40fps or thereabouts going from 3.325 to 3.215.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Have loaded up some seating depth loads using OBT. Had to try the ELDMs anyway so why not OBT. One small thing...I am using new brass and like to put a wee mouth chamfer on before running through the sizer... had that wrong way round.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Borescope showed polished barrel, no copper or surprises. Slight pitting one side at the muzzle. Will get new thread cut so will sort that. Might look at going to 22" as the speed is there to play with from 24".

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks to @burtonator some 180gn ELDMs over 59gn RE26 to try with my 162gn OBT loads.

----------


## burtonator

> Thanks to @burtonator some 180gn ELDMs over 59gn RE26 to try with my 162gn OBT loads.
> 
> 
> Attachment 165864


Will be interesting to see what speeds you get from them!!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No luck. Fired 2 180s and 2" apart so saving last 3 rounds. Rifle is off to barrel cut, target crown, A-Tec adapter and bedding job. @burtonator 2 shots went 2860fps (24" barrel).

----------


## Gkp

What length are you going to chop to?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

22" and hopefully enough meat there for 5/8x24 barrel adapter.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Well...barrel bedded, barrel chopped to 22" and A-Tec QD suppressor on it now. Tried ladder with 180gn ELDMs and RE26 starting at 58gn and going up in 0.2 increments. 

Split the ladder test into 3 shot groups. First group nice triangle shape 0.8MOA. Keep in mind last time I shot 180gn I stopped after the first 2 shots that were 2" apart.

Definitely showing some promise.

----------


## wsm junkie

Looks promising n good speeds too

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes not much of a drop. I did forget to run the brass through a body die.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Sitting at range with first 3 shots of 162gn eldm ladder test. 60 and 60.2gn same hole on left then 60.4gn to right. Parking ladder test (up to 61.4gn) to repeat a group at 60.2gn.




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

First 3 shots. Clean cold barrel.



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

180gn ELDM 58.8gn 3.38 COL quick fire in easterly. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwiswede

Hi Tikka7mm08, 
What's the app you're using to measure your groupings? 

How does the labradar go?

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

App is Range Buddy. Labradar goes great top kit.

----------


## Nathan F

Just go and shoot a deer

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Soon. Want to get the stock cerakoted first.

----------


## wsm junkie

@Tikka7mm08 have you decided which load you're gunna run with....both look good.
Oh...and go shoot something before you need a new barrel :Psmiley:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Not sure yet. Yes....will do. Gotta pick up the Montana 308 and test that next.

----------


## Ginga

Mate, you’ve got more patience than me. I’d have deep sixed the bloody thing by now!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

0.5 and 3/4MOA groups shows patience pays off...to be fair I should have got it bedded much sooner.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Did Nathan bed this one ? I have just ordered two of his full length bedding kits, only fourty something bucks per rifle

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No Zach did it. Also done the Montana 308 as I figured might as well even though I was happy with how it was shooting. Can't wait to try the 308.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Group shot this evening. 180gn ELDM with 58.6gn RE26, CCI LRM primer, Norma brass. COAL 3.380" per  @burtonator.




Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Lovely.
Been a hard road.

----------


## CBH Australia

Watching with interest

----------


## SPEARONZ

180eldms at over 2800fps is going to be devastating

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Drop table with 180gn ELDM @ 2850fps 100y zero. Note BC used is 0.796. This BC is from the hornady website. I'll be able to try real world test on 600y gong at home.

Absolute hammer.

----------


## Nathan F

That down range energy is impressive

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep it thumps the 162gn on energy but the 180gn isn't flatter shooting until 1000y. Still, very little given away by the 180.

----------


## MSL

What a relief to finally get a load sorted aye mate, and mag fed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah, watch out for Internet sourced advice.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

COAL adjusted to 3.340" for mag fit. Unlike 3.380", which is not mag fit. FFS.

58.4gn (0.5 MOA first shot cold clean barrel to left) and 58.8gn shot well. Going to try 59.0gn to see if group comes in or holds nearer to 2850fps. Only 12-13deg today.





Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

59gn did much the same as 58.8gn. Interesting the 40 thou shorter COAL has (I think although small sample size) reduced pressure as speed has dropped from 2850fps. No pressure and I feel there is another node above 59gn but going to now settle at 58.4gn and 0.5 MOA a little over 2800 fps.

Anyone able to confirm the BC of the 180 eldm? Seen two Hornady sources quote .777 and .796.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

LOL ... Anyone able to confirm the BC of the 180 eldm? Seen two Hornady sources quote .777 and .796.
Glad to see its not just me.  
Hornady like to make it as confusing as possible with BCs for different twist rates and different velocities.  
I've seen G1 numbers quoted from 0.810, 0.796 (original hornady claim) to 0.703 (Litz).
I've come up with my "own" BC based on twist, muzzle velocity and range out to 1000 yrds for my N28  = 0.756. 
_As stated on the box by Hornady ..._
_180ELDMs	>2500 fps	0.777
2230 - 2500 fps	0.748
1500 - 2200 fps	0.731
_

Have verified this on gongs at 625 yards but you'd probably want to stretch further out to really verify the number.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah bit confusing, they have Mac 1 and Mach 2 but I think Strelok does all the calcs if you plug in the nominal BC? I'll test out to 600y and see where I get to.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Mach 1. I'm hungry.

----------


## Nick.m

I'm not sure of exact BC but I've been using. 796 recently. Shot out to 350 and found it was reasonably close.


For those interested, I've also just done a load for a kimber 280ai using 58.8grns RL 26, 180eldm, Norma brass, federal 215 magnum primers, coal 3.340 to fit mag and it shoots well sub MOA.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Final sight in today for 100 yard zero. And then 600 yard drop table test in pic (ignore bullseye shot that was @Stag at 400y) just before rain hit.

Seems be shooting a little low. I had the bc at .777 and the speed at 2813.





Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Stag

That’s a tight wee group.

Have you tried adjusting the BC so it correlates with the 6.8inch drop? Jury seem to be out on the BC of those pills.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Scratching my head to honest. Could be my shooting. Played with BC and speed but seems quite a gap. Scope dials spot on.

----------


## Stag

> Scratching my head to honest. Could be my shooting. Played with BC and speed but seems quite a gap. Scope dials spot on.


I guess that’s the purpose o validation. Create your own validated drop chart……certainly looks like it shoots well, ideally a third shot would give you that confidence.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep...hoping weather breaks.

----------


## PerazziSC3

The bc is more realistically .72 at those speeds.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Good shooting. Re your other thread question kimber / Rem mags, I compared the Rem 700 follower and the Kimber. The Rem is longer by prob 6mm. The Rem is a double stack and the Kimber a single, so the two are not at all compatible for a swap. The kimber follower has an abrupt step in the follower at the shoulder area of the case which would be fine with a 280 but is more than likely too abrupt for an AI with it's 40 degree shoulder. Do rounds lift up too much at the front when being loaded, is this the problem ? cant do much about mag length

----------


## Tikka7mm08

All good. I read the follower and spring can be a weak point on them.

----------


## Fisherman

> Scratching my head to honest. Could be my shooting. Played with BC and speed but seems quite a gap. Scope dials spot on.


If the scope does 1 inch rather than 1 moa there's about 3 inches of missing vertical?

----------


## mikee

if using Strelok Pro you can select between MOA, MRAD, inches@100yards or SMOA or cm@100m depending on what your scope actually is and you can tutu with the size of adjustment from there if your adjustments are not spot on.

Sometimes also you are just chasing your tail for fun :Grin:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> If the scope does 1 inch rather than 1 moa there's about 3 inches of missing vertical?


I should have measured with a ruler so not sure exactly. Scope 1/4 MOA.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

SMOA on Strelok lifts it a few inches. Doesn't have that setting for the table which is a bugger so left with MOA on that.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Pretty happy. Went for a walk to rifle range and group is just over 4" low. Adjusting to Litz's .703 provides about the right correction. Can't wait to have another shot at 600y.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

2 shots are 0.6" apart.

----------


## Fisherman

> I should have measured with a ruler so not sure exactly. Scope 1/4 MOA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


First thing I do with a new scope is set up a grid at 100 and measure the actual adjustment from the maximum dial up I expect to use hunting, which for me is 700 yards.
Just dialing the scope, not shooting so that I can mess about until I'm sure I have the right answer. Then I write the answer on the scope and put the adjustment factor in "Shooter".

----------


## Kelton

> First thing I do with a new scope is set up a grid at 100 and measure the actual adjustment from the maximum dial up I expect to use hunting, which for me is 700 yards.
> Just dialing the scope, not shooting so that I can mess about until I'm sure I have the right answer. Then I write the answer on the scope and put the adjustment factor in "Shooter".


March scopes are notoriously good trackers to said values

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah I can confirm @Kelton comment - scope tracks really well. 2 shots (cleaned barrel each shot) and was zeroed at 100y before testing 600y.

----------


## Nathan F

just go hunting already....

----------


## Tikka7mm08

...soon hopefully.

----------


## Stag

> ...soon hopefully.


This weekend ah?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Resighted at 100y (target) with bipod on and then tried 400y (gong). Bang on. Storm came through so 600y another day.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Whats that thing up its bum?

----------


## ANTSMAN

> Whats that thing up its bum?


Enema  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Barrel cooler at @Gerardo made for me. Tube goes in a case and fan blows air down the barrel. Works really well with such a pencil barrel on the Kimber.

----------


## dannyb

> Barrel cooler at @Gerardo made for me. Tube goes in a case and fan blows air down the barrel. Works really well with such a pencil barrel on the Kimber.


What a brilliant idea, great for load development at the range with limited time  :Cool:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep speeds things up.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

2 shots off Backlanz bipod this morning. 1st high 2nd lower. Orange dot is 6" from memory and looks very small even at 20x on the March. Using .703 BC @ 15degC.

Might try a 162gn ELDM load now.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

^600y.

----------


## Stag

> ^600y.


Might need a click for spin drift

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Not at 600y...probably just me pulling to right or a wobble.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Interesting cold SWest afternoon at range. 

1st shot 400y at gong off bipod and last shot of the day 400y off sinclair benchrest. 180gn ELDms. Happy with that. Ran out of white paint.

Ladder test with 162gn ELDMs at 3.340" COL. 

Happened to have 3 rounds at 60.5gn and 3.340" COL so tried them. Group not great but impeccable SD. Worth a try again as great LR potential. Perhaps also at 3.320 and 3.330?




Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Nathan F

The most painful thread ever. Go hunting !

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> The most painful thread ever. Go hunting !


Just sit in your corner counting all the free 223 brass I sent ya. I love tinkering with loads!

----------


## Nathan F

> Just sit in your corner counting all the free 223 brass I sent ya. I love tinkering with loads!


And I love giving you shit as you know xx

----------


## Tikka7mm08

It hadn't escaped me! LOL

----------


## 6x47

I'd say you're overdue to give up killing steel and go out chase some animals. My Ackley got a reasonable workout over the weekend- DRTs on big sika stag at exactly 400 and smaller one at about 200, final big stag made it about 5-10yds on 296yd shot, bits of lung draping over scrub.

----------


## wsm junkie

What speed you got the 180's doing?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

180s are consistently on 2810fps at 58.4gn RE26 with 22" barrel from memory. 

We're covid isolated at home with a son who caught it at Lincoln Uni halls...hope to get out after that, up the Upper Waimak.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

At the range. First shot clean cold barrel very still (before easterly) at 600y gong...this time no left hand forward but at rear of stock. Good result. Was a fallow spiker in front of the gong for a few minutes. Tempted.

Then a clean and 162gn eldm with 60.5gn RE26 first group with Fed LRM primer (instead of CCI LRM) at 3.340" COL. Speed up but also much warmer day. Adjusted the rest during group to remove play. Worth another go round. 

3.330" COL CCI primer over 60fps spread between 1 and 2 shots so 3rd left alone.





Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Tried some 168gn Bergers. Very consistent speed but accuracy off. Going to try with suppressor to see if improves with change to barrel harmonics.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------

